# Overclocking and Upgrade HP DV6-1110AX notebook



## fais007 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all @ TSF!

First off i m not a noob but neither m i an expert at tech stuff.
I have an hp dv6-1110ax notebook.Please pay attention 2 all details mentioned bout my notebook n then plz answer my questions...i have quite a few....

Mainboard : Quanta 3061, Chipset : AMD 780, Processor: AMD Turion X2 RM 74 @ 2200 MHz, Physical Memory : 4096 MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM ), Video Card : ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 1gb, Hard Disk : WDC (320 GB), Monitor Type :LG Display LP156WH1-TLA3 - 15 inches, Network Card : AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCIe), Network Card : RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter, Operating System :Windows 7 Ultimate Professional 6.01.7600 (x64), DirectX :Version 11.00, Windows Performance Index :4.9

PROCESSOR DETAILS

Processor : AMD Turion X2 RM 74, Frequency : 2200 MHz - (current : 550.06 MHz), Number of Core : 2, Support : Socket S1 (638), Cache L1 : 2 x 128 KB, Cache L2 : 2 x 512 KB, Voltage VID : 0.800 V
FPU Coprocessor : Present, Type : AMD Turion X2 RM, Internal Specification : AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74, Codename : Lion, Revision : LG-B1, Technology : 0.065µ

MAINBOARD DETAILS

General Information :
Manufacturer : Quanta, Product : 3061, Version : 19.15, Support MP : No

Slots Information :
Slot PCI-Express : Available (x1) 5.0v, 3.3v
Slot PCI-Express : Available (x1) 5.0v, 3.3v
Slot PCI-Express : Available (x1) 5.0v, 3.3v

CHIPSET DETAILS

NorthBridge : AMD 780, NorthBridge : AMD K11 Bridge, NorthBridge : AMD K11 Bridge, SouthBridge : SB700 LPC Host Controller

1. Can i overclock my cpu? i have downloaded amd overdrive and if i can then can please someone walk me thru it?
2. Can i upgrade my cpu? I have a quanta 3061 mobo with an amd 780 series chipset. i will shortlist the cpu model numbers for you guys - in the turion II series m520, m540, m560, m620, m640 and m660. In the regular turion ultra dual core series zm-86 or zm-87. i m askin cuz the new turion II supports md 5xxx graphics
3. how can i find out socket numbers for my mobo and cpu as they r important in upgrades?
4. can i change the heat sink?
5. is my graphics card integrated or discrete?(analysis software shows only one ati mob radeon hd 4650 though i read somewhere in the 780 series mobos they have radeon 3200 integrated) i have given pci slot details above so if they are avilable can i add another graphics card for crossfire?

Thats all folks...i know i have asked quite a handful but help would be really appreciated please!

Keep rockin' TSF
fais007


----------

